# CNC Plasma Cut Haunted Houses



## Tmate (Oct 8, 2021)

Cut these two pieces out of 11 gauge steel for Halloween.


----------



## DPittman (Oct 8, 2021)

Pretty damn cool.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 8, 2021)

Excellent work.


----------

